# Daniela Katzenberger bringt ersten Duft heraus



## beachkini (7 Juli 2012)

​
Daniela Katzenberger ist immer wieder für eine Überraschung gut. Nachdem Deutschlands bekannteste Blondine TV-Geschichte geschrieben hat und mit ihren 25 Jahren bereits Bestseller-Autorin ist, fiel ihr nun ein neuer Clou ein. Seit dem 2. Juli ist ihr erstes Parfum in allen "Müller"-Filialen erhältlich.

Mit einer blumig-fruchtigen Note möchte sie, dass sich Frau als stark, selbstbewusst, abhängig, aber vor allem, gut gelaunt gibt. Es ist also kein Wunder, dass Dani ihr Parfum nach sich selbst benannte, schließlich erfüllt sie die genannten Attribute. "Mein Parfum sollte sexy und wie frisch geduscht riechen. Elegant aber nicht zu protzig. Und ich denke, das habe ich ganz gut hinbekommen.", so die Katze gegenüber dem "Event Magazin".

Warum es ausgerechnet in einer Drogerie-Kette, wie "Müller" zu haben sein soll? Ganz einfach: "Ich kaufe dort so viel ein, dass ich mein Parfum nur dort gern im Regal sehen wollte." 

Das Eau de Toilette soll bei 15 ml ca. 10 Euro und bei 30 ml ca. 17 Euro kosten. Also noch ein Argument für den Verkauf in einem Drogerie-Markt. Daniela Katzenberger ist allgemein dafür bekannt, dass sie Dinge bevorzugt, die sich nicht in der obersten Preisklasse befinden. Sie mag es einfach und versucht stets ihr Einkommen zu sparen. "Man weiß ja nie, ob der ganze Rummel um einen eines Tages aufhören könnte.", das betonte die Blondine bereits des Öfteren, unter anderem in ihrer eigenen Reality Show "Daniela Katzenberger - Natürlich blond".

Auch das Design des Flakons ist absolut im Stil der Katzenberger. Ihr Katzen-Logo aus der Show ziert das Fläschchen in Pink. Der Duft selbst erscheint zudem in einem hellen rosa. Noch ein kleines Schleifchen angehängt und fertig ist der "Katzen-Look".


----------



## Jone (7 Juli 2012)

Die Katze weiß in Perfektion, wie man sich vermarktet. Dickes Kompliment für die sexy Daniela :drip:


----------



## Chamser81 (7 Juli 2012)

_Sie mag es einfach und versucht stets ihr Einkommen zu sparen. "Man weiß ja nie, ob der ganze Rummel um einen eines Tages aufhören könnte."_

Dann ist sie wirklich nicht so dumm wie sie aussieht!


----------



## stuftuf (7 Juli 2012)

beachkini schrieb:


> Mit einer blumig-fruchtigen Note möchte sie,....



ich hatte eher vermutet das kommt in der Duftrichtung "Silikon"


----------



## MarkyMark (8 Juli 2012)

Solang es nicht nach nasser Katze oder so riecht... (was bin ich froh, dass die Frau weitesgehend aus den Schlagzeilen verschwand)


----------



## Punisher (2 Jan. 2013)

riecht sicher gut


----------



## charmed007 (2 Jan. 2013)

na mal sehen auf welche ideen sie noch kommt. 
auf jeden fall werden das parfüm genügend leute kaufen, - egal wie es riecht


----------



## papstjohannes (4 Jan. 2013)

Richtig so! Solange es noch geht, aus Sch**** Gold machen! :thumbup:


----------

